# Black Thing On Cat Eye.....(Have Photos)



## BazAnge (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I know "Black Thing On Cat Eye....." is not much of a subject but bear with me!!

We have two cats and our youngest, approx 1yr old, has developed some sort of growth on his eye lid. We noticed a white blister type thing on his eye on Monday night, however come Tuesday we noticed it had got a bit bigger and turned black. It looks similar to a blood blister to me but I wanted to know if anyone had seen this before and also if it is anything to worry about? 

I have taken a few photos of it as best I could so hope they help.

Thanks in advance.

Photos:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum.

I'm not sure, because I've never seen one on my cats....but it looks lick it might be a tick.


----------



## BazAnge (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Doodlebug, 

A tick is what my girlfriend (Ange) also said it might be. Will go and have a look to see if I can find photos of ticks on cats....

Thanks,
Barrie


----------



## BazAnge (Jun 17, 2009)

I have just had it confirmed as a tick by the vet. That is the blood sac of the tick. I have bought a tick remover, now for the not so fun part of trying to remove it.

Thanks all,
Barrie


----------



## BazAnge (Jun 17, 2009)

Well me and Ange have managed to remove the tick. Got all of it out as well. Here is Billy "Tickless" again:











Thanks for the response,
Barrie & Ange


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yey! Good news


----------



## BazAnge (Jun 17, 2009)

Always good when it is something that is resolved simpley. Although I am not sure Billy is too impressed. Gone off for a lie down on his own, out the way. All a bit too much for him, LOL.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Love it when it's an easy fix!

Tell Billy he's much more handsome and studly without that nasty ole tick near his eye...I'm sure he'll perk right up! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Late to the party, and I am *very* glad it was easily resolved with a minimum of trauma and fuss.
_**WARNING** Gonna poke fun at Doodle!_ :mrgreen: 

...because when I read THIS:


doodlebug said:


> Welcome to Cat Forum.
> I'm not sure, because I've never seen one on my cats....but it looks *lick it might be a tick*.


...I thought to myself: I would *never* lick something to see if it was a tick. :yikes 

Oh, come on! Laugh with me. _That_, was funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

nasty ticks...those things give me the creeps. Is your cat allowed outside? if so, you may want to think about putting him on some flea/tick prevention (avoid OTC stuff, and get a prescription from the vet - OTC medications can be dangerous to your cat)


----------



## BazAnge (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Nell,

Yes Billy is allowed outside. I also picked up some Frontline anti-tick treatment for both our cats now. In fact have just applied it. Somehow I think Billy managed to lick it, not sure how as it is on the back of his shoulders..... He just made some really funny faces and is constantly licking his mouth with a look of disgust on his face!! Hopefully he will be OK. Nothing other than vomiting as a main side effect. See how he goes! Always something with cats, hey?? LOL


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> Late to the party, and I am *very* glad it was easily resolved with a minimum of trauma and fuss.
> _**WARNING** Gonna poke fun at Doodle!_ :mrgreen:
> 
> ...because when I read THIS:
> ...


Good thing I have a sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Good thing I have a sense of humor! :lol:


I know. 8O ..._thanks_! :mrgreen:


----------

